# Brauche Hilfe im Bereich "Netzwerke"



## Fray (18. Aug 2015)

Hi an alle!

Ich brauche ganz dringend Hilfe. Mir wurde für die Abschlussarbeit ein Thema aus dem Gebiet "Netzwerke" zugewiesen, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, weil meine Fachrichtung ist Multimedia und hauptsächlich mit Web beschäftigt.


Und hier ist das Thema "Visualisierung vom Kommunikation in Echtzeit –Computing auf Netzwerken".


Es soll in Java ein Programm geschrieben werden, wo auf eine Karte die geografische Position von den kommunizierenden Rechnern eingezeichnet werden durch Ermittlung von IP oder Domain.


Wen es mehrere Verbindungen gibt, dann die bessere Übergabe farbig hervorheben


dann das alles in Echtzeit


für die Darstellung von geographische Karte soll eine JavaScript Bibliothek benutzt werden (habe über Leaflet gedacht)



Wen Sie wissen wie ich das Realisieren kann, bitte ich um eure Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## javampir (18. Aug 2015)

siehe deinen anderen thread.
bitte nicht mehrere identische threads eröffnen


----------



## Flown (18. Aug 2015)

Link zu dem Mainthread


----------

